
Sshr: Proxy server for routing SSH connections - matsumotory
https://github.com/tsurubee/sshr
======
rednixion
Interesting solution, I would have assumed most people would choose the
~/.ssh/config + proxyjump feature to solve this vs adding a new tool into the
mix. Is the benefit mostly in centralization of the config/routes or am I
missing the target usecase?

~~~
tsurubee
Thanks for your comment. I am the author of sshr.

The operation using proxyjump and sshr are quite different. As far as I know,
even if proxyjump is used, the user must explicitly specify the destination
host to be connected finally. On the other hand, the user using sshr does not
know the destination host. The host is determined by sshr. (The developer
using sshr can freely incorporate own hook functions that dynamically
determines the destination host.) Therefore, if the user knows only the IP
address or host name of sshr server, the user is transparently connected to
the server associated with the username.

Since the behavior is completely different, the use cases are of course
different. Sshr is effective when the server administrator wants to manages
the association information between the users and the servers in the database
or yaml file and so on. The server administrator can freely change the server
used by the user without making the user aware of it.

~~~
tsurubee
Let me supplement the above.

The word "user" was used to mean an SSH client.

------
gnufx
Somewhat similar, depending on what you might want: [https://github.com/cea-
hpc/sshproxy](https://github.com/cea-hpc/sshproxy)

~~~
tsurubee
Thanks for your comment. I am the author of sshr.

The biggest difference between cea-hpc/sshproxy and sshr is that the developer
using sshr can freely incorporate own hook functions that dynamically
determines the destination host. Thanks to the hook function, we can manage
the information of destination host in the free data format, such as database
or yaml file and so on, although sshproxy forces us to manage the information
by etcd.

Of course, sshproxy seems to have some great features that sshr doesn't have.
Thank you for teaching me a great solution!

